# Merckx fork and Motorola pedals on e-baby



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

*Motorola Merckx pedals on e-baby*

http://www.ebay.com/sch/pablo-pinch..._trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562

have a couple of Merckx items and some components from my slurpie Merckx on e-bay going off this week


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

fork sold some other DA 7400 components still on e-baby


----------

